# Simple Smokey Eyes - Asian Edition



## ambidextrous (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi ladies and gents!

I did the look in the attachment today (I'm too stupid to use tags here lol).
You can find the step-by-step tutorial on my blog: Truly Chaos: Simple Smokey Eye - Asian Edition
Let me know what you think about it!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks really pretty!! Real simple but sexy.


----------



## Solace (Jan 29, 2009)

i actually saw this on tPf first.

I've been meaning to say thank you so much. Your tutorial = fantastic and it's going to help me this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Going to pick up Knight e/s tomorrow b/c of this tut.


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the e/s, Solace


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice & easy look!


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Jan 31, 2009)

simple and sexy!  I'll give it a try sometime.  Thanks!


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 8, 2009)

Props to you! I've seen a lot of Asian make-up looks gone wrong, but this looks really good.


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 8, 2009)

I love it! Sexy and simple. Good job


----------

